# Is this lighting ok for plants?



## JonC888 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey guys. I just got back in the hobby not too long ago. I'm planning on doing a lightly planted tank with community fish this time around. I just got my 45 gallon and filled it with Eco complete. The tank came with a LED light. I was wondering if this lighting would be good enough for the plants I will be planting. I plan on planting pretty much a few of the most low maintenance plants. Thanks!


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks good to start.You will have to test it out and see how it goes.Not sure if you are able to add another light since your tank appears to be half moon.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agreed. Try it out and see how it goes. Pick live plants which ARE KNOWN to require minimal light and you should be okay. Do a GOOGLE search to find plants that do well in LED lighting setups.


----------

